# Hopeless !!



## shadie3 (Jan 22, 2014)

I need advice I am 38 years old I have 3 children they are 20,17,15 by my first marriage .I have been with my husband for 13 years and married 7 years .but we got custody of his niece and nephew and it is always something they have issues and they take a lot of care they are 14,13 .but they have to be told every single thing they do they both have to take medicine .I thought I could handle this but he also told me he would help me I get kids up I go to work get kids from school then do the house stuff he comes home from work sits in his chair watches tv and eats then he goes to sleep ,I had 2 still borns and ever since then I haven't had a sex drive but I am starting to think it isn't me maybe it is our relationship I do love him and I know he loves me but I am not sure how much more I can handle .we always argue .when I try to talk to him about things it starts a huge fight .I am so unhappy with my life most of the time there is very few that I am happy .I don't know what to do .any advice ?


----------

